# Didn't change Max's food gradually like an idiot!!! HELP



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Well I switched max's food... I studied both bags no advice on switching so I just ploughed straight in 

So went Day one old food with a bit of the new (to check he would eat it alright) 
Day two all new food

That evening husband took him out and noticed his poo was really loose so I googled it and thats when i saw my huge mistake... 

Well today (which would be day 3) we are paying for it he has been sick his poo is pure water (he is keeping fluids in for a few hours though) he has been twice already today

Bit annoyed the dog food did not make mention that it should be done gradually tbh because how would I know if I hadn't of looked it up... 

Now I don't know what to do we have not fed him this morning as we are unsure and I cant find advice on what to do if you already made the mistake... 

Should I give him his old food with just a bit of the new like I should of for day two anyway and act like yesterday didnt happen? 

Old food was tesco value (It was the only one he would eat when we first got him) new one is BURGESS SUPADOG sensitive 

Only good thing to come out of it is a day on the new food he had a significant reduction in flatulance and he wasnt itching at all


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would stop beating yourself up. These things happen. Sometimes they pick up something in their travels that has the same effect.

Congratulations on getting a much better food for Max. Now all you need to do is get him onto it as easily for his tum as possible.

There are a few ways round it, some quicker that my suggestion but as his tum is v upset, I would choose the more cautious route and put him on fish and rice for a few days. Start with v small regular meals. Give him a little bit. If a few hours later it's stayed put, a little bit more and do that regularly thro the day. Probably a good idea he missed his breakfast. Starving his tum for a while will help it settle. If you have some pre/pro biotic natural yogurt or drink, give him a bit of that a little while before starting the fish and rice.
If day one of small meals every couple of hours goes well, then I'd go for 3 more substantial meals that next day and then normal feeds but of fish and rice the following day. If all goes well, soak a few of the Burgess kibbles and mix with his fish and rice when you feel his pooh is back to normal and has been for a few times on the fish and rice. (soaking the kibble makes it easier to digest) Gradually increase the kibble and reduce the fish/rice and then you can try introducing a few unsoaked kibble.

Long haul I'm afraid and if you have a set back, go back to the last successful meal, stick with it for a couple of days and start moving again.

You could try adding a supplement to help his tum thro it. My saviour is Bionic Biotics. I swear by the stuff. 

Good luck with Max, he will be on the Burgess before you know it. Some dogs do accept a straight change in foods no problem but others arent so resilient. At least you will know for the future


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd give him some Prokolin (your vet will sell it) to settle his stomach and bind things up, and stick with the Burgess. That Tesco Value food really is rubbish.

It could be the instant switch of food, but don't rule out other possibilities. I've done instant switches on food several times with no ill effects. It's possible he has picked up a bug at the same time by coincidence. If it's not better in a day or so, see your vet.


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you I dont mind the long haul feel terrible, I got three kids as well and him being poorly is the same as if they were ill 

If it doesnt get better after a day of starving i'll take him to the vet 

bit annoyed that theres no reccomendation on the bags saying about switching slowly


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

insonstis said:


> bit annoyed that theres no reccomendation on the bags saying about switching slowly


Why would they recommend switching foods slowly? They want you to stick with that food not change to another 

I've done instant switches myself with no problems. There was no way to switch my last dog slowly as he just picked out the new food and spat it out  He never got an upset tummy from it. I've had another who got an upset tummy at the tiniest bit of new food and rather than drag it out over weeks we just switched him straight over and got it over and done with in a day or two.

How old is Max? If we're talking about a young puppy here I'd be at the vets today to be on the safe side.


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

He is 2 now, wow doesnt feel like we only have had him a year lol

We gave him some baby formula and he has kept it down (Its a special baby formula its amino acids and vitamins as my baby is allergic to everything, the vet told us we could give it to him when we were re-feeding after a kennel nearly killed him with dehydration and subsequent malnurishment)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope to it works and settles his tum back down. I think I'd still cook him some rice and fish to start off with(I use prize choice frozen blocks, dont know if you can get hold of them?). That would set him up with fish ready for the Burgess Sensitive.
I'm sure he'll be much better v soon.

I know how you feel re time flying by. Heidi will be 4 next March and I've no idea where that went. Remember the upset tum days v well tho


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Nothing else has come out since yesterday afternoon (where he had a small amount of loose poo) giving him formula again for breakfast and at lunch im going to give him some plain rice 

though he will be in his crate for a couple of hours after on his towel we popped in there (so if he is sick or poops himself it gets soaked straight up and we can just switch towels) if he keeps it down we will start a gradual introduction using the rice and fish like suggested


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

insonstis said:


> Nothing else has come out since yesterday afternoon (where he had a small amount of loose poo) giving him formula again for breakfast and at lunch im going to give him some plain rice
> 
> though he will be in his crate for a couple of hours after on his towel we popped in there (so if he is sick or poops himself it gets soaked straight up and we can just switch towels) if he keeps it down we will start a gradual introduction using the rice and fish like suggested


If I were you I'd purchase a tube of Protexin Prokolin. You can get it online from any of the vet supply companies (Viovet, Petmedics, etc.).

I always keep one in my dog's medical box for instances like this.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for Max.


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Well little update 

It took us a bit longer to get him solely on the food, his squits lasted a bit longer vet gave him some stuff saying that it was typical for upper and lower irritation in his gut 

So slooooooooowly we changed his rice to the biscuit and we are now finally on day 3 of only biscuit and  and no farts in like 10 days!!!! i would say its a better smelling house but i got a husband and 3 kids lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sarah1983 said:


> Why would they recommend switching foods slowly? They want you to stick with that food not change to another
> 
> I've done instant switches myself with no problems. There was no way to switch my last dog slowly as he just picked out the new food and spat it out  He never got an upset tummy from it. I've had another who got an upset tummy at the tiniest bit of new food and rather than drag it out over weeks we just switched him straight over and got it over and done with in a day or two.
> 
> How old is Max? If we're talking about a young puppy here I'd be at the vets today to be on the safe side.


I have always swapped over instantly too. A dog is a scavenger, it eats what is available so I would not have thought changing from one food to another will have that dramatic an effect.


----------



## insonstis (Oct 7, 2012)

Ours is a scavanger as well but he mainly scavages rice products lol like rice cakes etc so we wouldnt of see how irritable his belly was before lol because my toddler is very allergic so we use alot of rice


----------



## Dave Hume (Sep 28, 2012)

Don't go buying expensive additives, stomach mix's etc etc. Just starve initially for 24 hours ( or nearly ) to rest the system. Advise gentle bit of boiled rice and a little chicken ( often gentler to process than 'some' fish ) and mix in some Live Bio Lite yoghurt ( live cultures ) and this will quickly help get the natural bacteria in the gut back in order and working to firm things up. restart the diet gently and continue with a small amount of Live Yoghurt and you should be back to normal pretty soon. Don't myself like Burgess food though ( I am bias I admit ) as there's often nasties like 'animal derivatives' in there and frankly you never know what batch it is in this, merely the scraping of the abatoir floor, cheap meat source. And, yes you are correct to try and switch over, over a few days. Too many modern breeds are a little delicate and often it doesn't take much of a change to upset them, some people are just lucky and their dogs are bomb proof. Hope it works ok and by the way the yoghurt thing came from a french vet, excellent results with this always.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to let you know that most vets no longer suggest starving to rest the system at all, but simply advise a bland diet, or 50/50 usual food mixed with bland, but broken down into a number of much smaller meals so you end up feeding the same amount in a 24 hour period. 

Keeps valuable energy going in without overloading the digestive system.


----------

